# Autostart deaktivieren



## partitionist (24. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte gerne die Autostart funktion meiner Festplatte (Wechselmedium) G: deaktivieren, wie mach ich das? Windows XP


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2006)

Am einfachsten geht es mit Tweak UI von den Microsoft Powertoys.
installieren, starten
Menüpunkt: My Computer / AutoPlay / Drives

Hier kannst Du für jedes Laufwerk (a-z) einstellen ob Autostart oder nicht!
Ich bin mal so frei und hänge einen Screenshot dran:


----------



## partitionist (29. Januar 2006)

Wie kann ich es ohne ein Programm machen? Ich vermute ein Eintrag wird in der Registry geändert doch nur welcher?


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Januar 2006)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal google fragen: 
http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/tip0055.htm

P.S.: Oder meine Kristallkugel nutzen


----------



## partitionist (29. Januar 2006)

Danke für die tolle Seite 
Hab mal versucht die Autostartfunktion für meine externe Festplatte zu deaktivieren, aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich hab es mit dem Hex Wert: 9D
versucht aber jedesmal wenn ich die festplatte anschließe zeigt sich wieder das Fenster. 9D ist wie beschrieben zum deaktivieren von Festplatten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Januar 2006)

partitionist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die tolle Seite
> Hab mal versucht die Autostartfunktion für meine externe Festplatte zu deaktivieren, aber es funktioniert nicht. Ich hab es mit dem Hex Wert: 9D
> versucht aber jedesmal wenn ich die festplatte anschließe zeigt sich wieder das Fenster. 9D ist wie beschrieben zum deaktivieren von Festplatten.



Ich habe mal mit Regmon überprüft was Tweak UI macht, und es ändert genau den angegebenen Registrywert.
Hast Du auch schon versucht über die Gruppenrichtlinien (START/Ausführen: gpedit.msc) den Autostart zu deaktivieren (siehe screenshot)?

Ein anderes Tool ist auch auf der Winfaq Seite: 
http://www.winfaq.de/faq_html/tip1657.htm

Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber ist vielleicht ein Neustart nötig?


----------

